# Clear film on eye?



## nonniecita (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've had my betta for a little over a month and last night I noticed a translucent film over one of his eyes. He seems fine and is eating normally.
I just went to the pet store and the person I spoke to was not very knowledgeable...said it may be pop eye.

Does anyone know what it could be and what to treat it with?

Thanks so much,
Michelle


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Is the betta rubbing up against any ornaments or anything else in the tank? How often to you change the betta's water? What size tank is the betta in? It's usually not a good sign if an eye is filmed over.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Lots of things can cause this. Usually it's just due to rubbing his eye on something, and it usually clears up on it's own. Make sure the water is clean to help with this.


----------

